# bird breeding



## Pointless (Dec 6, 2014)

I have a question about witch bird mate the most and give the most newborns. Zebra finch or society finch. I want to have large clutches and newborns so witch are better at making babies?

I am wery sory but i already posted this in the off topic. i did not see this section when i was looking for the most appropriate one.


----------



## Arcadiajohn (Jan 30, 2011)

Both are pretty good but you get less aggression and better parenting and fostering by the Bengalese finch (society finch)

you can use these to foster pretty much any other finch under also.

Some nice new colours out also

quieter song, less harsh

good luck

john


----------



## Pointless (Dec 6, 2014)

Well im getting 2 society finches on sunday hehe cant wait


----------

